# i'm baaack!



## thekuntawman (Dec 26, 2003)

long time no see everybody!

i was out of town most of this year, and out the country part of the years, but i am back! i have lots of reading to do. next year i am going to be gone for a few months again.

rich, your c"check is in the mail", sorry it late!

if anyone is in sacramento, i would like to do a fund raiser/ seminar/small tournament for our brother, ed bansuelo, whose daughter is very sick. i do not want to waste time on this, so please contact me soon as possible, and i would like to do it in january. i would like at least three people to teach for one hour, and we need people who want to spar (also, spectators). i will post the time, day and place next week.

is anybody doing some kind of tournament or seminar in north california/nevada/bay area? i would like to place a vendor booth.

peace and blessings


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2003)

Welcome back!


----------



## Ender (Dec 26, 2003)

me too!!...been busy as heck!..but i'm back!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thekuntawman _
> *...
> rich, your c"check is in the mail", sorry it late!
> ...
> peace and blessings *



thekuntawman ,

Hmmm, I wonder with these slow mail delivery due to Christmas and all, when I will get it 

Seriously, I did miss our discussions.

Welcome back.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2003)

I got the one sent to me.  Thank you for the support!


----------



## bart (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey,

I'm free on weekends in January except for 1/17-1/19. Tell me the time and place and I'll be there.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 29, 2003)

Welcome back!


----------



## John J (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey Maurice,

Great to see your back! Looking forward to more constructive criticism  

Too bad we could not get together but hopefully we'll hook up on my next visit to the West Coast. 

John


----------

